# A Few Random Showoffs



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I've done a few things lately, mostly gifts as you'd expect. First one is a mirror I made for my wife's birthday. 










It's from one of our favorite pictures of our kids playing at the lake. Wood is mahogany plywood and was done on my DeWalt scroll saw. 

Next is one I made for a friend who saw that one and wanted a gift for his wife for Christmas. It's him and his two kids on a beach. Wood is mahogany plywood with solid mahogany for the frame and people. It's a bit thicker than the plywood so it's a cool 3D effect.










Next up is a mirror I made for my dad for Christmas. It's his radio show logo. He was in tears, and he isn't a crier. He pulled me aside later and said it was the greatest thing he's ever been given. That made it worthwhile.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

And here's a US map I made featuring Route 66. I was going for a look of an old postcard from one of the tourist traps along the Mother Road. 










































It's for sale, I haven't sold it yet but I had a guy order one just like it but with his own cars on it.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

I like all of them-----the map is very interesting-----


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Very nice work. I actually said "Wow" out loud when looking at that... 

:yes:


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Would that be a WOL? 

Thanks fellers.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Very nice work, indeed!!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Great work. Very cool gifts. Love the story about your dad.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You need to add about 6" of spray paint on the buried cars.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. I really like the way you make your scrolling projects more personal. Excellent work.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Fabulous creative ideas that will be "talked about" for many generations! Thanks for sharing, and hope to see many more of your unique wood projects. Be safe.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Mort said:


> Would that be a WOL?
> 
> Thanks fellers.


 
You nailed 'Art' and 'Fine Woodworking' at the same time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are some Super Nice projects! Those mirrors have got my attention. Are the wood scenes glued to the mirror??


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Travico said:


> Those are some Super Nice projects! Those mirrors have got my attention. Are the wood scenes glued to the mirror??


Yeah, I used E6000. I did a test with CA glue and it worked, but the E6000 is what I use to make mason jar wine glasses. If it holds that well bonding glass to glass I trust it to bond wood to glass.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice projects mort, you are a true craftsman.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Another scroll saw project. The quote kinda makes me gag (my 86-year-old grandma even thought it was lame), but it came out good, and it doesn't have to go in my bathroom.

I'm not sure if the picture shows it well enough but the bottom letters are scroll sawed too, not wood burned.


----------



## mat 60 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great work Mort...I like it all also..


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Very nice work Mort! That scroll work takes a lot of patience


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

Great work. The mirror is really cool.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

are you woodburning or laser engraving?


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Wood burned. No "lasers" or CNC for this feller.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice,,,,,,,,I like the SHADOWS.

I have made 14" stainless steel crosses, that I actually shined a light on such in a dark room to get a good shadow, traced it, then cut it out of thin metal, covered with gray felt to finish the look. Free standing that way.

You do nice work,

Dale in Indy


----------

